# Multiple queries on OpenSuSE 10.2



## phreak0ut (Mar 8, 2007)

1)I'm able to copy contents off a floppy to my disk, but not the other way as I don't get any option, either as normal user or root. How do I go about copying files? Also, though the files have been deleted, i.e., even from the trash of the floppy, the contents remains on the floppy when checked on Windows. What is the correct way of deleting files completely?

2)GNOME sometimes hangs the applications and the only thing which I can do is do a hard-boot of my system. I want to avoid this. Even the Force Quit button also is not activated sometimes. Is there any shortcuts which can shutdown the system?? (Does Ctrl+Alt+Del work?   )

3)I want to run MySQL on my system and I've heard about LAMP. All servers have been installed during the initial setup, so I don't need to depend on any packages/dependencies.........I hope   How do I start Apache server and/or related servers on my box? I'm trying this for the first time, so  a step-by-step guide would be helpful


----------



## mehulved (Mar 9, 2007)

phreak0utt said:
			
		

> 1)I'm able to copy contents off a floppy to my disk, but not the other way as I don't get any option, either as normal user or root. How do I go about copying files? Also, though the files have been deleted, i.e., even from the trash of the floppy, the contents remains on the floppy when checked on Windows. What is the correct way of deleting files completely?


Checked the permissions?


			
				phreak0utt said:
			
		

> 2)GNOME sometimes hangs the applications and the only thing which I can do is do a hard-boot of my system. I want to avoid this. Even the Force Quit button also is not activated sometimes. Is there any shortcuts which can shutdown the system?? (Does Ctrl+Alt+Del work?   )


Go to tty2, press ctrl + alt + F2. Login from there and kill offending apps and see what happens? Yeah ctrl + alt + del also works. If nothing works, PC is all jammed up do this
Alt + syrq + s then alt+ sysrq + u then alt + sysrq + b
The order is important. First one sync everything to fs, second unmounts the fs and last one is for reboot. Use this as a last case scenario.


			
				phreak0utt said:
			
		

> 3)I want to run MySQL on my system and I've heard about LAMP. All servers have been installed during the initial setup, so I don't need to depend on any packages/dependencies.........I hope   How do I start Apache server and/or related servers on my box? I'm trying this for the first time, so  a step-by-step guide would be helpful


 just download apache2, mysql and php from your package manager almost everything will be ready. There are other solutions too, like lampp.
__________
After install mysql, php and apache you should find configuration options in YAST. I am not familiar with YAST so can't help there.


----------



## phreak0ut (Mar 9, 2007)

tech_your_future said:
			
		

> Checked the permissions?


As in? 


			
				tech_your_future said:
			
		

> just download apache2, mysql and php from your package manager almost everything will be ready. There are other solutions too, like lampp.


apache2, mysql and php are already installed, like I've already mentioned before. I think lampp is the one which I need to start. How do I start these servers on my 10.2 box?


----------



## desertwind (Mar 9, 2007)

to start apache2 

sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 start

or 

sudo /etc/init.d/httpd start

But there must be some frontend for starting services. I'm not well versed with suse, so can't help you in that front.


----------



## NucleusKore (Mar 9, 2007)

If Gnome is troubling you so much try kde. It works much better on OpenSuSE. If your apps still hang its prolly some config fault in the apps themselves


----------



## cranky (Mar 9, 2007)

> @tech_your_future :Alt + syrq + s then alt+ sysrq + u then alt + sysrq + b
> The order is important. First one sync everything to fs, second unmounts the fs and last one is for reboot. Use this as a last case scenario.


Is it only for SuSe? coz i tried it on fedora and it doesn't work...

Another one u can try as ctrl+alt+del in windows is:
ctrl+alt+backspace .....this will kill the X session and goes back to the login screen 

For apache, as root:
/etc/init.d/httpd start
then check if u get the apache test page when u enter *localhost in your browser
For php, after you do the above, enter *localhost/info.php .... if you see a 404 error, you may have to make some changes in apache conf file.
This may help: *www.brennan.id.au/13-Apache_Web_Server.html


----------



## freebird (Mar 9, 2007)

NucleusKore said:
			
		

> If Gnome is troubling you so much try kde. It works much better on OpenSuSE. If your apps still hang its prolly some config fault in the apps themselves


DE trolling.pls stop this.It can happen much BAD in kde  or any DE for that matter.


			
				[B said:
			
		

> phreak0utt[/B]] _ 2)GNOME sometimes hangs the applications and the only thing which I can do is do a hard-boot of my system. I want to avoid this. Even the Force Quit button also is not activated sometimes. Is there any shortcuts which can shutdown the system?? (Does Ctrl+Alt+Del work?   )_


GNOME is hanging?which app is hanging?Do You have a swap partition.if all efforts fails u can try "killall appname" in CLI.


----------



## mehulved (Mar 9, 2007)

cranky said:
			
		

> Is it only for SuSe? coz i tried it on fedora and it doesn't work...


 Works on any distro, maybe on other *nix systems too. In fact first time I came across this was in a LUG meet, on FC machine.


----------



## praka123 (Mar 9, 2007)

tech_your_future said:
			
		

> Go to tty2, press ctrl + alt + F2. Login from there and kill offending apps and see what happens? Yeah ctrl + alt + del also works. If nothing works, PC is all jammed up do this
> Alt + syrq + s then alt+ sysrq + u then alt + sysrq + b
> The order is important. First one sync everything to fs, second unmounts the fs and last one is for reboot. Use this as a last case scenario.


 Alt+Sysrq+e =Kills all processes pending in an order some delay happens!
Alr+Sysrq+i=restart
definition file though comes with kernel sources dir
*snafu.freedom.org/linux2.2/docs/sysrq.txt


----------



## phreak0ut (Mar 10, 2007)

cranky said:
			
		

> For apache, as root:
> /etc/init.d/httpd start
> then check if u get the apache test page when u enter *localhost in your browser
> For php, after you do the above, enter *localhost/info.php .... if you see a 404 error, you may have to make some changes in apache conf file.
> This may help: *www.brennan.id.au/13-Apache_Web_Server.html


I'm getting the following error 


> linux-1lvb:/home/sunil # cd /etc/init.d/httpd start
> bash: cd: /etc/init.d/httpd: No such file or directory
> linux-1lvb:/home/sunil # cd /etc/init.d/httpd
> bash: cd: /etc/init.d/httpd: No such file or directory
> ...


 OK, what about the floppy permissions?


----------



## kalpik (Mar 11, 2007)

It should be /etc/init.d/apache2 start


----------



## mehulved (Mar 11, 2007)

Some distros like FC, name it httpd and others use the name apache. So, check which one your distro uses.
Give us the output of fstab for your floppy.


----------



## phreak0ut (Mar 11, 2007)

Here is the output of fstab for my floppy


> /dev/fd0             /media/floppy        auto       noauto,user,sync      0 0


----------



## mehulved (Mar 11, 2007)

Permissions are fine. Have you made sure floppy isn't write protected?


----------



## phreak0ut (Mar 11, 2007)

I've not made any changes. All the permissions are default since install.


----------



## mehulved (Mar 11, 2007)

I am talking about floppy as in hardware not the floppy drive's permission in linux.
The tab on floppy which can make it write-protected. Are you sure it's set to read write.


----------



## phreak0ut (Mar 11, 2007)

Yes!! I tried only after checking that the notch is in the write mode.
______________________________________________________________________________________________
EDIT: Even Limewire doesn't work. I've installed JRE, but nothing happens. I type limewire in the run dialog box, there is an icon of limewire shown and after I hit enter, nothing happens. Any idea?


----------



## desertwind (Mar 11, 2007)

phreak0utt said:
			
		

> I'm getting the following error



Why are you adding a cd in front of every command

The proper command is 

/etc/init.d/httpd start

or 

/etc/init.d/apache2 start


----------



## phreak0ut (Mar 11, 2007)

Yes desertwind. Its working now  But, I'm not able to rep you at all!


----------



## mehulved (Mar 11, 2007)

phreak0utt said:
			
		

> EDIT: Even Limewire doesn't work. I've installed JRE, but nothing happens. I type limewire in the run dialog box, there is an icon of limewire shown and after I hit enter, nothing happens. Any idea?


 Open a terminal and type limewire in there. And see what error it gives.


----------



## desertwind (Mar 12, 2007)

phreak0utt said:
			
		

> Yes desertwind. Its working now  But, I'm not able to rep you at all!



Don't give a damn to it. 

Happy to hear that one of ur prob is solved


----------



## phreak0ut (Mar 12, 2007)

tech_your_future said:
			
		

> Open a terminal and type limewire in there. And see what error it gives.



Here's the output:


> limewire
> Starting LimeWire...
> Java exec found in PATH. Verifying...
> OOPS, you don't seem to have a valid JRE. LimeWire works best with Sun JRE available at *www.java.com
> ...



I've installed JRE, but where have I messed it up? Should there be a /usr/java ? I didn't find it


----------



## mehulved (Mar 12, 2007)

have you install sun java? If yes, then which version? If the version is greater than 1.4.x then where have you installed it?


----------



## phreak0ut (Mar 12, 2007)

Yes, I've installed it according the website says here  and the version is 1.5. I've installed in /usr/local and elsewhere as well, but I don't remember the directory name  but I'm still getting that error


----------



## mehulved (Mar 12, 2007)

Remove that jre and install from suse's repositories.


----------



## phreak0ut (Mar 12, 2007)

How to remove that?


----------



## eddie (Mar 13, 2007)

By deleting /usr/java/jre1.5.0 directory.


----------



## phreak0ut (Mar 13, 2007)

I've installed it in /usr/local according to the link, but still, why doesn't it work?


----------



## phreak0ut (Mar 15, 2007)

can anyone please answer my query? I'm kinda crippled without limewire


----------



## mehulved (Mar 15, 2007)

Simply install jre from the package manager and then install limewire again. Limewire, too from package manager would be a good idea.


----------



## NucleusKore (Mar 15, 2007)

Install JRE from the addon cd


----------



## phreak0ut (Mar 16, 2007)

No results for JRE when I search


----------



## mehulved (Mar 16, 2007)

Have you set up the repositories properly? If not then find the proper repositories and set them up. linux.wordpress.com had a nice article on suse 10.2's repositories, search for it.
For jre, search for sun-java and for jdk it should be sun-java-devel I guess.


----------



## phreak0ut (Mar 16, 2007)

yes!! I've setup the repos properly, according the tut given by JGuru. yast2 doesn't show sun-java or sun-java-devel!!!  Now what?!  I had given the same link for someone else here   But, not all are tested to perfection.


----------



## mehulved (Mar 16, 2007)

*en.opensuse.org/Java


----------



## NucleusKore (Mar 16, 2007)

in the addon cd don't look for JRE, you won't find it. Look for sun, and select the following
java-1_5_0-sun
java-1_5_0-sun-alsa
java-1_5_0-sun-devel
java-1_5_0-sun-plugin

or higher version, in 10.2 it must be 6


----------



## phreak0ut (Mar 17, 2007)

@Nucleus-Your suggestion worked like a charm!! Thanks! I thought that CD would not really come handy. Well, the versions are the same as which you mentioned 

@T_Y_F-Checked the site, but the repos refuse to work and throws up errors that directory can't be created.

Well, java matter settled. What about my floppy drive?


----------



## phreak0ut (Mar 30, 2007)

Didn't want to start a new thread, so posting it here.

Getting this error for the first time when installing Limewire. What does it exactly mean, why is it happening and how to fix it?

*i12.tinypic.com/2iaxsw1.png


----------



## mehulved (Mar 30, 2007)

Well try gpg key of the package is missing. Well you will have to add it. Now, someone using suse can help you with this or google it.
Or maybe it's not signed at all, then to install it, check security level in preferences or somewhere and change it to 'checksum' or 'none' as it's said in there.


----------



## NucleusKore (Mar 31, 2007)

An easy way is to download the limewire rpm from limewire site and install it with Kpackage manager

If it refuses to install override check dependencies. I SAID ONLY IF IT REFUSES TO INSTALL


----------



## phreak0ut (Mar 31, 2007)

Somehow it has got installed. Dunno how!? Good for me though


----------



## Vivek788 (Apr 27, 2007)

where does opensuse store the files that were updated by yum so tat i can create backup?


----------

